# Obedient Wife



## Dove (Feb 20, 2005)

>Obedient Wife
>
>        There was a man who had worked all of his life, had saved all of
>his money, and was a real miser when it came to his money. Just before
>he died, he said to his wife, "When I die, I want you to take all my
>money and put it in the casket with me. I want to take my money to the
>afterlife with me."
>
>        And so he got his wife to promise him with all of her heart that
>when he died, she would put all of the money in the casket with him.
>
>       Well, he died. He was stretched out in the casket, his wife was
>sitting there in black, and her friend was sitting next to her. When
>they finished the ceremony, just before the undertakers got ready to
>close the casket, the wife said, "Wait just a minute!"
>
>       She had a box with her, she came over with the box and put it
>in the casket.
>
>       Then the undertakers locked the casket down, and they rolled it
away.
>So her friend said, "Girl, I know you weren't fool enough to put all
>that money in there with your husband."
>
>        The loyal wife replied," Listen, I'm a Christian, I can't go back
>on my word. I promised him that I was going to put that money in that
>casket with him."
>
>        You mean to tell me you put that money in the casket with
>him!!!!?"
>
>        "I sure did," said the wife. "I got it all together, put it into
>my account and wrote him a check. If he can cash it, he can spend it."


----------



## middie (Feb 20, 2005)

smart woman


----------



## wasabi (Feb 21, 2005)

*We are all smart women.  *


----------



## tweedee (Feb 21, 2005)

heeheeheehee that was great!!!!!!


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## keen kook (Feb 22, 2005)

Guys, I've said it before & I'll say it again - resistance is futile! lol


----------



## lindatooo (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks!  I needed that!


----------

